# Sky says 'leave provider switchover to us'....



## babydays (27 Jun 2013)

http://www.sky.com/ireland/switching-to-sky/broadband/

Looking to leave eircom and possible go to Sky for phone and broadband. See in the link about that they advise leaving the switch from current provider to them. BUT, as I'm in a contract (running out in 6 weeks) I know I have to give eircom  30 days written notice of end of contract. 

Does sky really cover all of that??? Sounds like I might be setting myself up for a large cancellation bill from eircom if I followed sky's advice. 

Seems misleading to me and I wonder are many falling into that trap?


----------



## Guns N Roses (27 Jun 2013)

As far as I know, Eircom will charge you to break out of your contract early i.e. within the next 6 weeks. Even you're out of contract you still have to give them 30 days notice that you're leaving them.


----------



## Leo (28 Jun 2013)

You'd be better off waiting the 6 weeks, then moving.


----------



## babydays (29 Jun 2013)

Leo said:


> You'd be better off waiting the 6 weeks, then moving.



I've no intention of leaving Eircom early without fufilling contractual obligations (I've had 5 July written in my calendar for the last 4 months to remind me as last date to post my letter!). 

I'm just finding the info on the sky website possibly misleading - if people are lulled into believing that they can leave it all up to sky to deal with their current provider as set out on the sky website.... Just wonder what sky will do for a new customer -write a letter to old provider??? Worried that it could result in people being stung very badly for early leaving charges etc......


----------



## dobsdave (11 Sep 2013)

My contract ends in 30 days, I presume its ok to give them 30 days notice now?


----------

